

Ask YC: Silicon Valley vs. the world? - mvrod

Hi,<p>I was just wondering what do you think are the  advantages of starting a web startup in Silicon Valley rather than somewhere else?<p>Thanks!
======
SwellJoe
Let's not do this again, please.

<http://searchyc.com/why+silicon+valley>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=208068>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=42933>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=174298>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=182746>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=174298>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=116600>

[http://www.gabrielweinberg.com/startupswiki/Ask_YC_Archive#t...](http://www.gabrielweinberg.com/startupswiki/Ask_YC_Archive#toc19)

[http://www.gabrielweinberg.com/startupswiki/Ask_YC_Archive#t...](http://www.gabrielweinberg.com/startupswiki/Ask_YC_Archive#toc20)

[http://www.gabrielweinberg.com/startupswiki/Ask_YC_Archive#t...](http://www.gabrielweinberg.com/startupswiki/Ask_YC_Archive#toc21)

[http://www.gabrielweinberg.com/startupswiki/Ask_YC_Archive#t...](http://www.gabrielweinberg.com/startupswiki/Ask_YC_Archive#toc22)

And that's just what I found in a couple of minutes. There have been at least
twice that many.

~~~
vlad
Also, <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=224110> .

~~~
SwellJoe
upmodded for gratuitous use of recursion.

------
ovi256
Please have a look also at the Ask YC Archive from The Startup Wiki over here:
<http://www.gabrielweinberg.com/startupswiki/Ask_YC_Archive>

------
mvrod
Thanks

